# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  كل ما تريد معرفته عن أندرويد 4.3

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الجديدة التي من المفترض أن تبدأ بالوصول إلى أجهزة Nexus قريبًا جدًا.  وكما كان متوقعًا، فإن معظم التغييرات والتحسينات كانت ما وراء الكواليس،  لكن هذا لا يعني بأن التحديث لا يأتي بعدد من الميزات التي تحسن من تجربة  أندرويد بشكل عام، وتمهد للنسخة الكبيرة القادمة التي تحمل الرقم 5.0  المسماة (فطيرة الليمون) Key Lime Pie. سنقدم هنا قائمة تفصيلية بجميع  ميزات أندرويد 4.3 بما في ذلك الميزات الخاصة بالمطورين والتي يستطيعون  الاستفادة منها لتحسين تطبيقاتهم. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * 
أسرع، أنعم، وأكثر استجابة* 
يبني  أندرويد 4.3 على نفس تحسينات الأداء الموجودة في نسخة (جيلي بين) منذ  أندرويد 4.1 والتي جعلت من أندرويد أكثر سرعة وسلاسة واستجابة، ويضيف  المزيد من التحسينات التي تجعل من أندرويد أكثر سرعةً كذلك.
في  البداية، فقد تم تحسين التسريع العتادي للرسوميات ثنائية الأبعاد حيث بات  المعالج الرسومي أكثر قدرةً على التعامل معها بشكل أكثر فاعلية. كما تم  توسيع ما يُعرف بسلاسل التعليمات المتوازية multithreading للعمل على جميع  أنوية المعالج من أجل أداء مهام معينة، مما يؤدي إلى تحسين عام في أداء  المعالج.
كما يحسن أندرويد 4.3 من عرض الأشكال والنصوص. حيث أصبح عرض  الأشكال مثل الدوائر والمستطيلات ذات الزوايا المدورة بنوعية أعلى وبطريقة  أكثر فاعلية. وتتضمن التحسينات على النصوص أداءً أفضل عند استخدام خطوط  متعددة ونوعية أعلى في تغيير حجم الخطوط وعرض أسرع للظلال. كما تم كذلك عرض  نوافذ التطبيقات بشكل أسرع من خلال تقليص الزمن اللازم لإظهار النافذة مما  يعني سرعة محسنة في فتح واستخدام التطبيقات. *OpenGL ES 3.0* 
يقدم أندرويد 3.0 دعمًا لمكتبة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الرسومية،  مزودًا الألعاب والتطبيقات بأعلى أداء رسومي سواء على مستوى الرسوميات  ثنائية أو ثلاثية الأبعاد على الأجهزة المدعومة. ويتضمن OpenGL ES 3.0  تسريعًا للتأثيرات البصرية المتقدمة، وضغطًا ذا نوعية أعلى للرسوميات. كما  تتيح هذه التقنية للمطورين إنشاء الرسوميات بالغة التعقيد والفاعلية.
يُذكر أن OpenGL ES 3.0 يتطلب دعمًا عتاديًا يتوفر في معالج الجهاز، وهو متوفر في أجهزة Nexus 4 و Nexus 10 و جهاز Nexus 7 الجديد. *تحسين اتصال البلوتوث*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
يستطيع  المطورون الآن تصميم وبناء التطبيقات التي تستطيع التواصل مع الجيل الأخير  من الأجهزة الصغيرة ذات استهلاك الطاقة المنخفض والمستشعرات التي تستخدم  تقنية Bluetooth Smart.
يقدم أندرويد 4.3 للمطورين الآن واجهة برمجية  واحدة وقياسية للتفاعل مع الأجهزة التي تدعم Bluetooth Smart مثل الأجهزة  الرياضية والطبية.
بفضل الواجهات البرمجية الجديدة بات باستطاعة  التطبيقات البحث عن الأجهزة بشكل أكثر فاعلية يقدم للمطورين وسيلة سهلة  للتحقق من نوعية هذه الأجهزة والاتصال بها بشكل أفضل. ويستطيع التطبيق  العمل كمخدّم أو عميل وبث البيانات واستقبالها بأي من الوضعيتين. وتسمح  الواجهات البرمجية الجديدة بالتفاعل مع العديد من الأجهزة مثل الساعات  ومقاييس اللياقة وأجهزة التحكم بالألعاب وأجهزة التحكم عن بعد وغير ذلك.
يُذكر  أن دعم Bluetooth Smart يجب أن يتوفر له دعم عتادي في الجهاز، وهذا متوفر  في جهازي Nexus 4 و Nexus 7 الجديد وسيتم دعمه في عدد متزايد من أجهزة  أندرويد القادمة.
ويقدم أندرويد 4.3 دعمًا لبروتوكول Bluetooth AVRCP  1.3 الذي يتيح للتطبيقات تفاعلًا أغنى مع أجهزة بث الوسائط المتعددة.  تستطيع التطبيقات مثل تلك الخاصة بتشغيل الوسائط المتعددة بالاستفادة  من AVRCP 1.3 بحيث يمكن أداء عمليات مثل التحكم عن بعد بأجهزة تشغيل  الوسائط عبر البلوتوث كما تستطيع التطبيقات الآن بث البيانات المتعلقة  بالملفات التي يتم تشغيلها مثل إسم المسار والمؤلف وغير ذلك من المعلومات.  *
دعم الحسابات المقيّدة* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
في  أندرويد 4.2 قدمت غوغل دعم الحسابات المتعددة للحواسب اللوحية. أندرويد  4.3 يوسع من ميزة تعدد المستخدمين عبر ميزة restricted profiles وهي طريقة  جديدة لإدارة المستخدمين وإمكانياتهم على الجهاز الواحد. بفضل الحسابات  المقيّدة يستطيع أصحاب الحواسب اللوحية بشكل سريع إعداد بيئات منفصلة لكل  مستخدم، مع إمكانية تحديد التطبيقات المتوفرة في هذه البيئات. تعتبر ميزة  الحسابات المقيدة مثالية للأصدقاء والعائلة والمستخدمين الضيوف وغير ذلك.
يقدم  كل حساب مقيّد مساحة معزولة وآمنة بما في ذلك مساحتها التخزينية الخاصة،  وشاشاتها الرئيسية، وتطبيقات الويدجت، والإعدادات. ويتم إنشاء الحسابات من  البيئة الخاصة بصاحب الجهاز، وذلك اعتمادًا على تطبيقات صاحب الجهاز  المُثبّتة. يستطيع صاحب الجهاز التحكم بالتطبيقات المثبّتة وما يتوفر منها  في الحساب الجديد. كما يتم تعطيل الوصول إلى حساب صاحب الجهاز بشكل  افتراضي.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
يستطيع صاحب الجهاز مراجعة التطبيقات التي تطلب الوصول إلى حسابه وإدارة هذه التطبيقات من خلال إعدادات ضبط الحساب.
بالنسبة  للمطورين يمكن الاستفادة من الحسابات المقيّدة كطريقة جديدة لتقديم المزيد  من التحكم للمستخدمين. يمكن للتطبيقات تبني هذه الميزة لحد الوصول إلى  المحتويات ضمن التطبيق نفسه، وتسويق هذه الإمكانيات كأحد ميزات التطبيق.
ويمكن  إضافة القيود على التطبيق ضمن قائمة إعدادات ضبط التطبيق. على سبيل المثال  يستطيع مطور التطبيق إتاحة إمكانية منع الوصول إلى ميزة الشراء ضمن  التطبيق إلا بعد تفعيلها من قِبل صاحب الجهاز والسماح للمستخدم أو  المستخدمين الآخرين بالوصول إليها دون حرمانهم من الوصول إلى التطبيق نفسه.
وكمثال  آخر، يمكن لتطبيق خاص بتشغيل الوسائط الوسائط المتعددة تقديم قيود تتيح  لصاحب الجهاز بالسماح بتشغيل الملفات المناسبة لعمر معين فقط. *
تحسين المُستشعرات وإمكانيات تحديد المواقع* 
تقدم  خدمات غوغل بلاي واجهات برمجية متقدمة لتحديد المواقع تتيح للمطورين  استخدامها في تطبيقاتهم. يُحسن أندرويد 4.3 من هذه الواجهات البرمجية على  الأجهزة المدعمومة بالعتاد المناسب والإمكانيات البرمجية لتخفيف استهلاك  البطارية.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
تقوم  ميزة Hardware geoforcing بتحسين استهلاك الطاقة عن طريق تنفيذ حسابات  تحديد الموقع ضمن عتاد الجهاز وليس برمجيًا. وفي الأجهزة التي تدعم هذه  الميزة عتاديًا تقوم واجهات غوغل بلاي البرمجية الخاصة بهذه الميزة  بالاستفادة بشكل كامل لتوفير البطارية أثناء حركة الجهاز.
وتوفر  وضعية Wi-Fi scan-only منصة جديدة ومحسنة تتيح للمستخدمين إبقاء مسح  الشبكات اللاسلكية فعالًا دون الاتصال بشبكة لاسلكية، وذلك لتحسين دقة  الموقع مع الحفاظ على البطارية. تستطيع التطبيقات التي تعتمد على الاتصال  اللاسلكي الآن الطلب من المستخدم تفعيل هذه الوضعية من إعدادات الاتصال  اللاسلكي المتقدمة. ولا تعتمد هذه الوضعية على عتاد الجهاز وهي متوفرة كأحد  ميزات أندرويد 4.3.
تتيح أنواع المستشعرات الجديدة التي يدعمها  أندرويد 4.3 إدارة أفضل لقراءات المستشعرات. وتتيح الإمكانيات الجديدة  لمطوري الألعاب تحديد حركة تدوير الجهاز بدقة دون القلق حيال التداخلات  المغناطيسية. كذلك الأمر بالنسبة لأداة تحديد الاتجاه gyroscobe ومقياس  المغناطيسية magnetometer.
تتطلب هذه الميزات الجديدة دعمًا عتاديًا في الجهاز، وهذا الدعم متوفر في Nexus 4 و Nexus 7 الجديد. *إمكانيات جديدة في الوسائط* 
يقدم  أندرويد 4.3 منصة جديدة لإدارة الحقوق الرقمية DRM، هذه المنصة تساعد  مطوري تطبيقات الوسائط المتعددة وخاصة تلك القائمة على بث المواد عبر  الانترنت (الصوت والفيديو) في الوصول إلى خدمات مثل إدارة التراخيص وأنظمة  الترميز وفك الترميز. هذه الميزة تُساعد خدمات بث الموسيقا والأفلام عبر  الإنترنت لإنشاء تطبيقات أندرويد أفضل من حيث التعامل مع مثل هذه المواد.
كما  يتضمن أندرويد 4.3 مُرمّز VP8 مبني ضمن نظام التشغيل، وهو عبارة عن صيغة  حديثة لضغط الفيديو ذات أداء عالي. وستتوفر هذه الصيغة برمجيًا لجميع  الأجهة التي تعمل بأندرويد 4.3، لكن الأجهزة التي تدعم التسريع العتادي لـ  VP8 ستستفيد من أداء أعلى، وهذا متوفر في عدد من الأجهزة مثل Nexus 4 و  Nexus 10 و Nexus 7 الجديد.
من تحسينات التحكم بالوسائط الجديدة في  أندرويد 4.3 هي المزيد من إمكانيات التحكم عن بعد الذي تم طرحها لأول مرة  في أندرويد 4.0، حيث يتوفر في أندرويد إمكانية التحكم بالملفات المُشغلة من  خلال شاشة القفل والتنبيهات والأجهزة البعيدة المتصلة عبر البلوتوث.  وبدءًا من أندرويد 4.3 سيصبح من الممكن كذلك التحكم بتقدم تشغيل الملف  وسرعته، كتسريع التشغيل أو القفز إلى نقطة معينة من خلال نفس وسائل التحكم  البعيدة المتوفرة حاليًا. *أساليب جديدة لبناء تطبيقات أجمل*  *الوصول إلى التنبيهات* 
لطالما  كانت التنبيهات ميزة شهيرة في أندرويد لأنها تتيح للمستخدمين مشاهدة  المعلومات والتحديثات على مستوى النظام في مكان واحد. الآن في أندرويد 4.3  أصبحت التطبيقات قادرة على مراقبة سيل التنبيهات بعد سماح المستخدم لها  بذلك وعرض التنبيهات بأي طريقة يتيحها التطبيق بما في ذلك إرسالها إلى  الأجهزة المتصلة عبر البلوتوث (مثل الساعات الذكية).
يستطيع المطور  الوصول إلى التنبيهات عبر واجهة برمجية جديدة تتيح تسجيل مُستمع للتنبيه  بعد الحصول على موافقة المستخدم، واستقبال التنبيهات بمجرد ظهورها على شريط  التنبيهات. تصل التنبيهات بشكلها وتفاصيلها الكاملة كما صدرت من التطبيق  الذي أرسلها وبحسب الأولوية، ويستطيع المطور اختيار الأجزاء الهامة بالنسبة  لتطبيقه من هذه التنبيهات وإرسالها للعرض بالطريقة المطلوبة.
تتيح  الواجهة الجديدة معرفة وقت ظهور التنبيه أو تحديثه أو إزالته، سواء قام  المستخدم بإزالته أو قام التطبيق الذي أصدر التنبيه بسحبه. ويمكن تنفيذ  مهمة معينة بحسب الإجراء الذي تم على التنبيه.
يتسطيع المستخدم أن  يتحكم بالتطبيقات التي تستطيع استقبال التنبيهات. في أي وقت يستطيع  المستخدم النظر إلى الإعدادات لرؤية أي من التطبيقات تمتلك وصولًا إلى  التنبيهات وتفعيل أو تعطيل الوصول بحسب الحاجة. يكون الوصول إلى التنبيهات  معطلًا بشكل افتراضي. * تحسينات في العرض* 
بات بإمكان المطورين  إنشاء طبقات عرض (نوافذ) شفافة فوق طبقات العرض الأخرى لإنشاء نافذة مؤقتة  أو تأثير لحركة دون التأثير على هرمية الطبقات الأخرى. هذه الميزة تساعد  على إنشاء المزيد من الحركات ذات النوعية العالية ضمن التطبيقات. كما تم  تحسين طريقة توضّع تطبيقات الويدجت على الشاشة الرئيسية وخاصة الويدجتس  التي تمتلك تأثيرات خارجية مثل الظلال أو الإضاءة. *تأثيرات التدوير المخصصة* 
بات  بإمكان التطبيقات تعريف أنواع جديدة للمؤثرات الحركية لدوران النوافذ عند  تدوير الجهاز. حيث أصبح بمقدور المطور تعريف حركتين هما jump-cut و  cross-fade بالإضافة إلى الحركة القياسية في أندرويد standard. كما تم  إضافة خيار يتيح منع التطبيقات من الدوران أنثاء تأديتها لمهمة معينة. على  سبيل المثال يقوم تطبيق الكاميرا بتعطيل الدوران أثناء تصوير الفيديو. *دعم اللغات*  *تحسين اللغات التي تكتب من اليمين إلى اليسار*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
يقدم  أندرويد 4.3 تحسينًا في أداء اللغات التي تكتب من اليمين إلى اليسار (مثل  العربية) ودعمًا أوسع لهذه اللغات على مختلف واجهات أندرويد المتنوعة مثل  تطبيقات الويدجت والقوائم والتنبيهات وغير ذلك.
كما تم تحسين دعم  اللغات التي تكتب من اليمين إلى اليسار في عدد من تطبيقات أندرويد  الافتراضية مثل تطبيق الهاتف Phone والأشخاص People والإعدادات السريعة  ومُدير إعداد الهاتف والساعة ومدير التحميل وغير ذلك.
يتضمن أندرويد  4.3 كذلك أدوات وواجهات برمجية جديدة لإنشاء عبارات أفضل باللغات التي تكتب  من اليمين إلى اليسار، وتساعد المطورين على اختبار كيفية ظهور تطبيقاتهم  بهذه اللغات بحيث يستطيع المطور تحسين طريقة ظهور النصوص ضمن تطبيقه بهذه  اللغات.
بالإضافة إلى ذلك يوفر أندرويد 4.3 أداة جديدة للمطورين  لإظهار التاريخ بأفضل شكل ممكن وذلك وفقًا للغة المستخدم وطريقة عرض  التاريخ المُستخدمة في منطقته.
وأخيرًا، تم تقديم أدوات جديدة تساعد  المطور في اختبار كيفية ظهور تطبيقه باللغات المختلفة بشكل سهل يحاكي طريقة  عرض واجهات التطبيق وفقًا للغات المختلفة التي يدعمها أندرويد. *طرق جديدة لتحليل أداء التطبيقات*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
يقدم  أندرويد 4.3 للمطورين طرقًا جديدة لاختبار أداء تطبيقاتهم للتأكد من أنها  لا تستهلك موارد الجهاز بشكل زائد عن اللزوم. الطرق الجديدة تتضمن أدوات  تمنح المطور مزيدًا من المعلومات حول أداء تطبيقه على مستوى العتاد والآلة  الافتراضية ونواة نظام التشغيل وغير ذلك.
كما تتوفر واجهة برمجية جديدة تساعد المطور على تتبع أجزاء معينة من الشيفرة الخاصة بالتطبيق ومدى استهلاكها لموارد الجهاز.
ويضيف  أندرويد 4.3 خيارًا جديدًا للمطور يتيح له تحليل أداء تطبيقه وإظهار أية  مشاكل في الأداء على الشاشة مباشرةً. وبواسطة الخيار Profile GPU rendering  يستطيع المطور مشاهدة استهلاك التطبيق للموارد الرسومية للجهاز مباشرةً  على الشاشة أثناء تشغيل التطبيق عبر رسم بياني في الوقت الحقيقي يعطي  المطور فكرة حول الأوامر المختلفة الخاصة بالتطبيق والوقت الذي يتطلبه  تنفيذها.
الهدف من هذا هو مساعدة المطور على متابعة مشاكل تطبيقه من  حيث الأداء، أو تحسين التطبيق بحيث يصبح قادرًا على تقديم أداء أفضل وأعلى  من حيث الجودة وسلاسة التشغيل. *تحسينات أخرى متنوعة* 
تضمن  أندرويد 4.3 تحسينات عديدة بالنسبة لقابلية الوصول تتيح للمطورين إنشاء  تطبيقات أفضل من ناحية التعامل مع وسائل تفاعل معينة مع الهاتف خاصة وسائل  الإدخال عبر الإيماءة gesture-based input، وبشكل خاص تم تحسين مثل هذه  الوسائل بحيث يستطيع المطور تجربتها بسهولة ضمن محاكي أندرويد على جهاز  الكمبيوتر.
من جهة أخرى تم إدخال عدد من التحسينات المتعلقة بالاتصال  بالشبكات اللاسلكية من نوع WPA2-Enterprise كما تم تحسين أندرويد بشكل  كبير من الناحية الأمنية بفضل اعتماده على SELinux لتقوية أمن النظام على  مستوى النواة Kernel (سنخصص موضوعًا مستقلًا لشرح أهمية هذا الأمر). كما تم  طرح عدد من التحسينات البسيطة الأخرى سواء من الناحية الأمنية أو بعض  الخيارات والتحسينات الإضافية الصغيرة للمطورين.

----------

